# First Striper...Cape May



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Went to Cape May for the first time a few weeks back (Memorial Day weekend). Anyway, took the rods and found time to do a little surf fishing. Caught my first striped bass from the beach on (what else) clams. He was released in fine shape!

I could get hooked on this striper thing...

joe


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish....*

Were you on poverty beach?


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

nice fish,congrats


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice fish! Glad to see stripers are makin a strong comeback, I can remember not long ago when they were far and few in between on the Jersey shore. Now if the weakies would do the same it would be awesome.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Where ya been fishin?.....*

Had a good run on weakies for while from Stone Harbor south into Cape May...


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I was sayin that bout the weakies in reference to the days when weakies would run in huge schools all around the Cape. I haven't seen em run like that since the early 80's. I think the commercial guys put a heavy hit on em similar to that of the stripers. Fortunately the multi-state ban on stripers for many years seems to have worked. I hope the weakies can comeback in the same way.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Small waves and flat sand ... looks like the State Park at the point near the bunker or somewhere close to there.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*cape may striper*

could be down on south side of second Street Jetty in the cove


----------

